# Kauto Star - RIP



## Optimissteeq (30 June 2015)

I've just read that Kauto Star has been PTS after a fall in the paddock fractured his pelvis. 
RIP Kauto, what a legend you were/are xx


----------



## TBB (30 June 2015)

Yes, Ironic isn't it that he should die in a paddock fall having retired sound after his long racing career. Condolences to all those who loved and cared for him throughout his career and retirement.


----------



## katherinef (30 June 2015)

TBB said:



			Yes, Ironic isn't it that he should die in a paddock fall having retired sound after his long racing career. Condolences to all those who loved and cared for him throughout his career and retirement.
		
Click to expand...

devastated.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 June 2015)

A sad day. rip fella you were the greatest. X


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 June 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=9728524&category=0


My favourite racehorse of all time, I was lucky to have met him at PNs stables, I am so choked and gutted, its just unbelievable.


----------



## MadisonBelle (30 June 2015)

So sad....... sat here at work with a tear in my eye..... RIP gorgeous fella....xxx


----------



## silu (30 June 2015)

What a very very sad end for Kauto. I wish my last memory of him was storming home at Kempton rather than that distasteful exhibition at Olympia. He deserved a long and happy retirement which he didn't get.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 June 2015)

silu said:



			What a very very sad end for Kauto. I wish my last memory of him was storming home at Kempton rather than that distasteful exhibition at Olympia. He deserved a long and happy retirement which he didn't get.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but IMO this is an unnecessary comment


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 June 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoIZUg_G9lY&app=desktop


I thought you all would like to see this previous tribute to the legend Kauto Star.


----------



## katherinef (30 June 2015)

Quote from Paul Nicholls

"Nicholls revealed he only learned of Kauto Star's injuries and euthanisation earlier on Tuesday and would have liked to have had the chance to say goodbye.

"In hindsight I wish somebody had informed me and Clifford [Baker, Nicholls' right hand man] and I could have gone to say farewell to him," he said.

"Laura Collett kindly called me before there was a press release this morning. That's the first I knew about it, although I understand the accident happened nearly a week ago," the champion trainer told Sky Sports News."

That's pretty poor they weren't told.


----------



## bonny (30 June 2015)

katherinef said:



			Quote from Paul Nicholls

"Nicholls revealed he only learned of Kauto Star's injuries and euthanisation earlier on Tuesday and would have liked to have had the chance to say goodbye.

"In hindsight I wish somebody had informed me and Clifford [Baker, Nicholls' right hand man] and I could have gone to say farewell to him," he said.

"Laura Collett kindly called me before there was a press release this morning. That's the first I knew about it, although I understand the accident happened nearly a week ago," the champion trainer told Sky Sports News."

That's pretty poor they weren't told.
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it, everything about Kauto Star's retirement has been a PR disaster and that now includes his death. We will never know what happened so speculation will continue and I doubt many people would believe a word that Clive Smith says about it......


----------



## millhouse (30 June 2015)

RIP Kauto - you were 'simply a star'!


----------



## Racergirl (30 June 2015)

really don't get why he has to use even a few words about the horses death to snipe.

Really not the time nor place, not that it stops him. 

RIP Kauto, you were loved by many all across the horsey world and beyond.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2015)

I have such a depth of sorrow,  and it's a sorrow which is compounded by a degree of anger.

There's nothing else to say,  except that perhaps the greatest Chasing Horse of all time,  and one who was almost the property of the Nation's racing fans,  has met an end which he didn't deserve.

Alec.


----------



## philamena (30 June 2015)

Racergirl said:



			really don't get why he has to use even a few words about the horses death to snipe.

Really not the time nor place, not that it stops him. 

RIP Kauto, you were loved by many all across the horsey world and beyond.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. The fact is that human relationships can go horribly sour, we all know that, it's a human failing. But we should all be big enough to put them behind us when something happens like this which is likely to be devastating for the team who looked after him for so many years. They had time, and could have given the Ditcheat guys more notice and invited them over to say goodbye once they knew it was looking inevitable, so I think Paul's entitled to feel hurt. 

RIP Kauto. An awesome horse. I have such fond memories of the Denman / Kauto showdowns and they brought racing to a whole new audience and brought the local community to life every year.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2015)

AS A FOOTNOTE;

We're all upset at the loss of this horse.  PLEASE will those who feel inclined to post,  resist the temptation to contradict others.  The views of everyone,  are valid,  whether we agree with them,  or we don't.  To have a Forum squabble over such a tragedy,  will serve no useful purpose.

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 June 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/AtTheRaces?fref=ts


Scroll down for the interview with Paul Nicholls, this has left me even more sad and depressed watching this.


----------



## sonjafoers (30 June 2015)

So sad. RIP Kauto.


----------



## philamena (30 June 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			AS A FOOTNOTE;

We're all upset at the loss of this horse.  PLEASE will those who feel inclined to post,  resist the temptation to contradict others.  The views of everyone,  are valid,  whether we agree with them,  or we don't.  To have a Forum squabble over such a tragedy,  will serve no useful purpose.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Not looking to squabble Alec. Just reflecting on what is decent behaviour in the desperately sad circumstances.


----------



## SpringArising (30 June 2015)

silu said:



			What a very very sad end for Kauto. I wish my last memory of him was storming home at Kempton rather than that distasteful exhibition at Olympia. He deserved a long and happy retirement which he didn't get.
		
Click to expand...




KautoStar1 said:



			Sorry but IMO this is an unnecessary comment
		
Click to expand...

Why? I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## marmalade76 (30 June 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Why? I feel exactly the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 June 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Why? I feel exactly the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Because how do any of us know that he wasn't having a happy retirement.  Just because he wasn't hunting doesn't mean he wasn't having a relaxed & happy time. One poor performance under unusual circumstances (for him) doesn't mean he was unhappy or being treated badly. 

I don't know why people are 'angry' either. He had an accident in the field as horses do and as could happen to any of our horses. His connections did their best to save him. It didn't work out. They did the only thing they could do  

As for Mr Nicholls feeling aggrieved that he wasn't told earlier well maybe if he and his staff hadnt been so publicly rude to his owner, whatever they might have felt was right for the horse, maybe they might have kept in contact with his progress & been involved with him at the end.  Just a thought. 

Either way I am sad that my equine hero has gone.


----------



## Clodagh (30 June 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of his death, what a wonderful life he had and what an ambassador for racing he was.


----------



## Echo Bravo (30 June 2015)

Lets hope we never hear of Clive Smith ever again.


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 July 2015)

Rest in peace mighty Kato. you were worthy of your name way beyond the word.  Condolences to all who loved him.


----------



## katherinef (1 July 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			Rest in peace mighty Kato. you were worthy of your name way beyond the word.  Condolences to all who loved him.
		
Click to expand...

this fabulous, great, great horse was utterly let down in retirement.  I am just praying the rumours circulating about what really happened to Kauto are just rumours.   But they seem very severe injuries for a paddock accident unless he tried jumping out and sustained a rotational
the fact it was all kept very quiet does not sit well either.


----------



## redrufus (1 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I have such a depth of sorrow,  and it's a sorrow which is compounded by a degree of anger.

There's nothing else to say,  except that perhaps the greatest Chasing Horse of all time,  and one who was almost the property of the Nation's racing fans,  has met an end which he didn't deserve.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. Rest in peace Kauto, you were one in a million


----------



## Alec Swan (1 July 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

As for Mr Nicholls feeling aggrieved that he wasn't told earlier well maybe if he and his staff hadnt been so publicly rude to his owner, whatever they might have felt was right for the horse, maybe they might have kept in contact with his progress & been involved with him at the end.  Just a thought. 

Either way I am sad that my equine hero has gone.
		
Click to expand...

Not here,  but elsewhere,  I've opined that though the horse himself had a monstrous ego,  it was nothing,  as an ego,  when compared with those who cared for him.  Either or whatever,  I remain angry.

You're not alone in your worship of Kauto Star,  and neither is your adoration misplaced.

Alec.


----------



## RUNVS (1 July 2015)

katherinef said:



			this fabulous, great, great horse was utterly let down in retirement.  I am just praying the rumours circulating about what really happened to Kauto are just rumours.   But they seem very severe injuries for a paddock accident unless he tried jumping out and sustained a rotational
the fact it was all kept very quiet does not sit well either.
		
Click to expand...

I had a mare (intermediate eventer) who received almost identical injuries in a paddock accident.  She was coming down a slight slope, leapt like a gazelle and stumbled on landing, she did a complete somersault but landed sideways on head first, her body flipped over through her neck and broke it, fortunately she died almost instantaneously.

It is very sad that Kauto should have lost his life in this way especially having retired sound from such a high risk sport.  I'm sure that Laura would have given him a happy, active retirement and would have been respectful of his age and wear and tear.  It's pointless for people to keep harping back to Olympia, at the end of the day no one could have predicted Kauto's reaction to being alone in the huge indoor crowd there. It was a situation that could not have be rehearsed for and a far cry from him running with a group out on the gallops which let's face it is what his mindset was.  Maybe Laura made an error of judgment in trying to continue but there probably wasn't a Plan B and maybe she thought he'd work through it. At the end of the day, everybody makes mistakes, just maybe not quite as publicly. She really doesn't need to be hauled through the dirt time and time again every time Kauto's name crops up on a forum.  Let's just remember him in his prime. RIP Kauto, run free in the fields in the clouds x


----------



## angelish (1 July 2015)

katherinef said:



			this fabulous, great, great horse was utterly let down in retirement.  I am just praying the rumours circulating about what really happened to Kauto are just rumours.   But they seem very severe injuries for a paddock accident unless he tried jumping out and sustained a rotational
the fact it was all kept very quiet does not sit well either.
		
Click to expand...

iv'e just stumbled upon the rumours  i too really hope there not true


----------



## BWa (1 July 2015)

I think I have just read an article in the Racing Post about his last few days, I assume that is what you are talking about?
I'm a little surprised he didn't go to hospital sooner to be honest.


----------



## Racergirl (1 July 2015)

The reasons he wasn't moved sooner are explained in today's article. The rumours were plentiful and involved, but the truth of it is that most of us will never know for certain if there is anything in them - and that includes Laura Collett and her staff ! 

I'm with Alec and KautoStar1 with regard to the yard being involved, no matter what the story there, you don't behave like they all did at the time and after ( and even now!) and get upset that you weren't involved. No reason at all why they should have been. 

Greatest multi distance chaser I will probably see in my lifetime, not one of my favourites but his like will certainly not be seen again for a while.


----------



## claracanter (2 July 2015)

I have heard more than one rumour that his injuries were not sustained in a paddock fall. I hope these are just rumours and that there isn't a cover up going on. There's been enough controversy about his retirement, I'd hate his death to be a source of even more. 

RIP You wondrous, dazzling, talented boy. You will be much missed by all those who have cared for you or just loved you from afar.


----------



## genius1 (2 July 2015)

I am really upset by the frequent references to rumours circulating about what really happened to Kauto Star and that the injuries were not sustained in a paddock accident.  I understand that people may be concerned about defamation proceedings if they publicly state what they have heard but it really is an undignified end for one of the most majestic animals I have ever seen.  The recent reports of his final days are just heart-breaking and I can't help but feel he has been let down by those who were responsible for his care.


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 July 2015)

If you read today's racing post there is an update from the 3 vets treating him which will explain a bit more about his initial injuries & how they think they worsened over the coming days.  Having a horse who went A over T in the field hooning around & suffered very similar injuries, the vets report makes perfect sense. 

There is also a piece where Clive Smith explains that PFN and his team had an open invitation to come to see KS at Laura's place but never took up the offer. Additionally at two Boxing Day parades none of the Ditcheat team came to see Kauto.  

Finally there is a wonderful write up from Alistair Down on Kauto which I think all his fans can relate to.


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 July 2015)

How does Clive Smith know none of the PNs staff didnt visit him in his box when he was there to be paraded because in actual fact they did, Kauto wasnt being guarded and lots of people went to see him including some of the staff. As Paul Nicholls said now is not the time for mud slinging lets just remember this wonderful horse.


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 July 2015)

I don't know Dobiegirl. I am just saying that is what is reported in the RP. 

But it's ok for Paul Nicholls to sling mud when it suits him but not ok for someone to retaliate ? 

I'm not taking sides I don't care for either men much but I have seen mr Nicholls posts on twitter and I've seen him on the tv make comment. He can't have it all his own way much as he would like to think he can.


----------



## Daffodil (2 July 2015)

The involvement, or lack of it, from Ditcheat in KS's final days is totally irrelevant and I don't know why Paul Nicholls should think he should have been invited, although failure to notify him earlier of a press release is unfortunate. As has been said elsewhere here, no horse should be kept going simply so that the horse's previous connections could say goodbye.   I for one would have refused such an invitation and tried to remember him looking fit and well and magnificent.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 July 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

But it's ok for Paul Nicholls to sling mud when it suits him but not ok for someone to retaliate ? 

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I agree,  and as there are further press releases,  which were presumably sanctioned,  so the two main commentators have little to be proud of,  in this deepening and sorry story.  Racing has had a torrid time of it recently,  this story benefits no one,  and it's coupled to the loss of the animal concerned.

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2015)

Daffodil said:



			The involvement, or lack of it, from Ditcheat in KS's final days is totally irrelevant and I don't know why Paul Nicholls should think he should have been invited, although failure to notify him earlier of a press release is unfortunate. As has been said elsewhere here, no horse should be kept going simply so that the horse's previous connections could say goodbye.   I for one would have refused such an invitation and tried to remember him looking fit and well and magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree.

Nevertheless a sad and tragic end for _any_ horse.


----------



## Daffodil (4 July 2015)

Is there anywhere that I can see the Morning Line article today?   I'm always out doing the horses at that time and have no means of recording programmes.  I rely on the internet for this sort of thing and can't see it as  being available on Channel 4 racing at the moment.


----------



## Racergirl (4 July 2015)

Is it on 4od? ( or whatever their version of iplayer is!) I know they don't tend to do the racing on catch up, but they might do that ?


----------



## SusannaF (4 July 2015)

katherinef said:



			Quote from Paul Nicholls

"Nicholls revealed he only learned of Kauto Star's injuries and euthanisation earlier on Tuesday and would have liked to have had the chance to say goodbye.

"In hindsight I wish somebody had informed me and Clifford [Baker, Nicholls' right hand man] and I could have gone to say farewell to him," he said.

"Laura Collett kindly called me before there was a press release this morning. That's the first I knew about it, although I understand the accident happened nearly a week ago," the champion trainer told Sky Sports News."

That's pretty poor they weren't told.
		
Click to expand...

If the horse was suffering, why would Nicholls want them to keep it alive just so he could say goodbye? Looking at the very full information released via the Racing Post, the vets only really found out about the extent of his injuries with hindsight, as he didn't have many symptoms for days. RIP Kauto.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 July 2015)

SusannaF said:



			If the horse was suffering, why would Nicholls want them to keep it alive just so he could say goodbye?
		
Click to expand...

That's a quote out of context and under pressure from the press, its all calmed down now.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 July 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			That's a quote out of context and under pressure from the press, its all calmed down now.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I doubt that. Mr Nichols is adept as using the media to his advantage and saying exactly what he wants.  His people management skills may be lacking but he's very media savvy.


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 July 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/33400764


----------



## Alec Swan (7 July 2015)

I get the distinct impression that Laura Collett's the one who's being left to accept all the flack,  and that in all of this,  she's the one who's as innocent as the horse himself.  Where are those who've got the poor girl in to this unseemly mess?  

Where's her mother,  and where's Yogi B?  Have they accepted any level of involvement,  I wonder? 

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 July 2015)

Laura was competing at Hickstead at the time and on the racing groups Im on on fb I havent seen one word against Laura, if fact a lot of people have sympathised with her, CS though has met with a lot of flack.

I dont think Lauras mother should come into it, how do we know if she is even horsey and most probably she would have been at Hickstead with Laura.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 July 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...1911470/latest/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2015)

Well that's interesting, Dobiegirl. The story now is that he was retrained with dressage as part of a 'comprehensive range of retirement activities' when at the time all the PR was that he was going for a new career in dressage, retiring only from racing. I can think of plenty of places he could have happily had a low level retirement. A professional event yard would not be one of them, and there's a big rewrite going on of the owner's ambitions for this horse when he retired from racing!


----------



## Horsetruth (10 July 2015)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Horsetruth (10 July 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Laura was competing at Hickstead at the time and on the racing groups Im on on fb I havent seen one word against Laura, if fact a lot of people have sympathised with her, CS though has met with a lot of flack.

I dont think Lauras mother should come into it, how do we know if she is even horsey and most probably she would have been at Hickstead with Laura.
		
Click to expand...

Laura's mother helps on the yard check her web site


----------



## Daffodil (10 July 2015)

I believe Laura's mother plays a big part in the yard, and, as far as I can see, Yogi has been completely silent since this tragedy began to unfold.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2015)

I don't know why Yogi would need to comment tbh, or Laura's mother, even if she was on the yard at the time, CS and Laura spoke about the incident, that was all that was needed.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 July 2015)

Daffodil said:



			I believe Laura's mother plays a big part in the yard, and, as far as I can see, Yogi has been completely silent since this tragedy began to unfold.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would the mother of an adult comment on this ?


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 July 2015)

I suppose people may expect Yogi to comment as Laura's trainer AND the person behind the horse coming to her yard, but no there is no real reason why he should.
Sadly regardless of how and why it happened, the delays in any information being released, the manner in which it was released - vets reports etc meant that there was huge scope for speculation.  When even tabloid press and online gossip mags not usually interested in racing start to do so then it does breed further suspicion as people wonder what, if anything is being hidden.
At the end of the day, a fabulous horse is no longer with us, Laura has an empty box on her yard and a lifetime of wondering how and why it happened, and deserves our empathy at this time.


----------



## Horsetruth (10 July 2015)

Yes, I expect he would be.....rats and sinking ships come to mind. I agree with most of your post just not the empathy bit.


----------



## philamena (10 July 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			That's a quote out of context and under pressure from the press, its all calmed down now.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just like to point out that in no way whatsoever was Paul under pressure from the press when he gave that quote. You can 100% trust me on that. Whether or not it was said in the midst of a strong emotional reaction, that's as maybe... but I'm very familiar with the circumstances of how the quote was first given (not to Sky as it happens) and there was absolutely no pressure whatsoever


----------



## Horsetruth (10 July 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			I don't know why Yogi would need to comment tbh, or Laura's mother, even if she was on the yard at the time, CS and Laura spoke about the incident, that was all that was needed.
		
Click to expand...

Except their stories did not match, that would be what most people needed to stop speculating


----------



## Horsetruth (10 July 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Why on earth would the mother of an adult comment on this ?
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, most  perceptive!


----------



## BlueThePiebald (3 August 2015)

TBB said:



			Yes, Ironic isn't it that he should die in a paddock fall having retired sound after his long racing career. Condolences to all those who loved and cared for him throughout his career and retirement.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of auto star, but I'm sure he was a truly wonderful horse in his time


----------



## Toffee & Louis (27 August 2015)

RIP Kauto Star.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 August 2015)

BlueThePiebald said:



			I've never heard of auto star, &#8230;&#8230;.. 

Click to expand...

An unintentional typo may just be forgiven,  but not knowing who Kauto Star was,  is an infractionable offence (or should be),  and if there's no mitigation,  then you should be banned! 

Shameful! 

Alec.


----------



## BlueThePiebald (30 December 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			An unintentional typo may just be forgiven,  but not knowing who Kauto Star was,  is an infractionable offence (or should be),  and if there's no mitigation,  then you should be banned! 

Shameful! 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

haha!  i don't really follow racing- i'm more of an SJ/eventer  looked him up- amazing horse!


----------

